
Ask HN: Why would I pay WeWork's Hot Desk for $220/month - heedlessly2
Why would I pay WeWork&#x27;s Hot Desk for $220&#x2F;month when I could use a public library or coffee shop for free?<p>Ok maybe some coffee shops may have loud annoying music, but there are still community college &#x2F; local universities everywhere I sit for free.
======
ibdf
WeWork works because many autonomous individuals still have the need to have
an office... a place to get work done. Also because clients wouldn't meet you
at the library or coffee shop for a meeting.

~~~
heedlessly2
Why wouldn't clients meet at the library or coffee shop? There are plenty of
coffee shops that aren't noisy. And if not, you can book a quiet room in the
library too.

